# Edema



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, way off topic, but, I'm tired of looking online and getting nowhere.
The last couple of months, I have had Edema. Substitute Cardiologist looked at my leg and said it was nothing. here's the thing, I can put my finger to it and leave a hollow for about 5 minutes or longer. I don't have ankles, I have cankles!! They are getting painful to walk on. Doesn't matter if I sit or walk all day, it's the same. I changed my shoes, the same. I don't eat salt and I drink water all day. Plus, I "glisten" a bit at work, since, the dept is in the shop. I have trouble sleeping more and more from cramps. I feel bloated all the time now, everyday. My clothes are not fitting and the almost overnight weight gain is ticking me off
I've already gotten a Thyroid slide done, so, it's not that.

Does anyone have any proven home remedies for this??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 13, 2008)

Miss Stacy...I would seek the opinion of another Doctor...If you have that much swelling....leaving an indention for several minutes...that's some pretty serious edema.
Are you currently taking a diuretic?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Uncle Bob, get thyself to another dr.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Ok, way off topic, but, I'm tired of looking online and getting nowhere.
> The last couple of months, I have had Edema. Substitute Cardiologist looked at my leg and said it was nothing. here's the thing, I can put my finger to it and leave a hollow for about 5 minutes or longer. I don't have ankles, I have cankles!! They are getting painful to walk on. Doesn't matter if I sit or walk all day, it's the same. I changed my shoes, the same. I don't eat salt and I drink water all day. Plus, I "glisten" a bit at work, since, the dept is in the shop. I have trouble sleeping more and more from cramps. I feel bloated all the time now, everyday. My clothes are not fitting and the almost overnight weight gain is ticking me off
> I've already gotten a Thyroid slide done, so, it's not that.
> 
> Does anyone have any proven home remedies for this??


Stacy,
I've had all those symptoms and look where  I  am...Get to and internist or even better an endo..Have the whole blood work up..Home remedies are fine for little things..This is NOT a little thing..Need to get some answers, dh's brain is free to pick.
kades


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

No diuretics, just coreg.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess I will have to find another dr then. I hate specialist though. They are so expensive and I hate paying them, lol. It will have to wait until next Friday.
Kades, Endocrynologist? {sp}


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

That sounds awful, Stacy. I can't imagine what it could be but I agree that it warrants further investigation.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 13, 2008)

Miss Stacy...Ya don't need a "specialist" at this point...A regular Doctor...internal medicine man, etc, will be fine...He can order first line of defense test as he sees fit...Plus he can give you meds...diuretics maybe... to help eliminate the fluid build up in your body...is the Coreg controling your BP?? Have you had it checked lately??


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

I would agree an Internal Med doctor should do just fine. Seems they should have thought to start a diuretic and maybe taken a sample of the fluid for testing.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 13, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I would agree an Internal Med doctor should do just fine. Seems they should have thought to start a diuretic and maybe taken a sample of the fluid for testing.


 
i have taken a diuretic for many many years. had same swelling in feet and legs. the diuretic takes care of it. mine has to do with high blood pressure , which is under control with diuretic and other oral meds.

forty five years i am thinking is how long.

babe


----------



## jeninga75 (Jun 13, 2008)

When I was doing clinicals in a family practice, I had to take the pulse of a woman with whole body edema.  When I pressed on her wrist I left indentations and really caught me off guard.  

I hope you find physician tha can help.  I would stay away from home remedies for something like this.  Good luck.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Stacy...Ya don't need a "specialist" at this point...A regular Doctor...internal medicine man, etc, will be fine...He can order first line of defense test as he sees fit...Plus he can give you meds...diuretics maybe... to help eliminate the fluid build up in your body...is the Coreg controling your BP?? Have you had it checked lately??


 
Truthfully, I have been taking beta blockers for palpitations for 3 years now and had nothing to do withbp. In the last few months, my bp has been way for me. Got up to 149/96, and that was ON the beta's. The sub said "no those numbers are great!!" I'm scared to think of what it would have been off of them. He checked my foot and said, nope, not heart failure {?} and he changed me to the Coreg and I have only had a few days that it went up.
That was....a little over a month, so, it hasn't been long.

Ok, don't say anything about the unpedicured toes!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 13, 2008)

Again I cannot emphasize enough for you to see a family physician ASAP..If for no other reason than to have your BP checked...The Coreg at its present dose level may not be doing the job you need it to do....149/96 is not "great" in my book...It's borderline "HIgh"....You are describing pretty serious edema in your feet & ankles... so you may be experiencing edema in other areas...around your heart would be one possiblity...Again have yourself checked out by a Doctor ASAP...

Maybe tonight or first thing in the morning go to a nearby Fire Department...Ask them (EMT-Paramedic) to check your BP...they will be happy to do it for you!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, oh, oh Stacy - that is very bad looking. Really. I think you should run, not walk, to your internists' office in the am. I'm sure if you show up with those feet and ankles, they won't worry about an appointment.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know about everywhere, but our Walgreens has a free BP machine you can use. Also, does your insurance cover you buying one for home use to monitor it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

PM me your address Stacy and I will send you a BP machine for home. I have an extra one and I would love for you to have it.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I guess I will have to find another dr then. I hate specialist though. They are so expensive and I hate paying them, lol. It will have to wait until next Friday.
> Kades, Endocrynologist? {sp}


Yes Stacy, don't worry about the spelling I still have to run look it up..But boy do they know how you work and what causes what....I'm here and so is Gil if you need us.
kades


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here ya go Kades and Stacy:
What is an Endocrinologist?
Just some info on what Kades was referring to.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, sorry, was going to mention I got a referral from my doctor a few years ago for Diabetes to an Endocrinologist. She ended up sending me back to my Dr. because, in my case, there was nothing new for her to do for the diabetes.
There have been several advances since then, and bless her heart she always sends me info on them to keep me up to date.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Truthfully, I have been taking beta blockers for palpitations for 3 years now and had nothing to do withbp. In the last few months, my bp has been way for me. Got up to 149/96, and that was ON the beta's. The sub said "no those numbers are great!!" I'm scared to think of what it would have been off of them. He checked my foot and said, nope, not heart failure {?} and he changed me to the Coreg and I have only had a few days that it went up.
> That was....a little over a month, so, it hasn't been long.
> 
> Ok, don't say anything about the unpedicured toes!!


Stacy, someone is full of it..149/96 is high and you need to get it down...JUst the look of your foot, scares the daylights out of me..Mine were like that for months and the doc who was supposed to be taking care of what kidney function I had said the same darn thing and wham, here I am with NO kidney function and living with a solution and a machine forever..Yours might not be the same but that BP has to come down, they have mine under control now and it's at the teens on top and below 80 on the bottom...It might be to late for me, kiddo do something NOW..hang the money, pay so much a month..You need to stop worrying about the cost it will get pain one way or another, just get in there and see what is causing this..Maybe the coreg is causing the edema..Gil asked when you started the coreg and did the swelling start after that?
cj


----------



## babetoo (Jun 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Truthfully, I have been taking beta blockers for palpitations for 3 years now and had nothing to do withbp. In the last few months, my bp has been way for me. Got up to 149/96, and that was ON the beta's. The sub said "no those numbers are great!!" I'm scared to think of what it would have been off of them. He checked my foot and said, nope, not heart failure {?} and he changed me to the Coreg and I have only had a few days that it went up.
> That was....a little over a month, so, it hasn't been long.
> 
> Ok, don't say anything about the unpedicured toes!!


 
you really do need to see a dr. right away. never was mine that bad, ever. force them to do something for it. 

so sorry you are having this problem. 

babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

the swelling and the bp is what made me go back to the cardio. my dr was out for family emergency and i had to see the one that was there. he knew nothing about me. he noticed that my meds changed from atenolol to verapamil, he said, why was your bp changed, i said, i didn't take it for bp and never had trouble with bp. he looked through my file, poked on my foot and lower leg, wasn't half as bad then on the swelling, and changed to coreg. I have been on them for about a month.
now i'm getting worried, lol. i just thought water retention, didn't think of any underlying reasons. i was suppose to go back 2 weeks ago, but, i had to cancel because it was the same week i started the new job and couldn't take off. i will call and leave a message tomorrow for an appt next friday and have them call me.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 13, 2008)

I would not wait until next Friday.  Your edema is pitting which is a sign of serious  trouble.  You have pain in your feet.  Your meds have been changed by a doctor who is not familiar with your case.  GET THEE TO A DOCTOR TOMORROW!!!  Even if it is a walk in clinic or ER.  This is not a condition to mess around with.  While it may not involve your heart it certainly invovles your kidneys.  My guess is you have not been urinating much lately.  YOU NEED THIS CHECKED ASAP!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been going about 5 times a day, more if I drink more. I haven't been too thirsty lately and not drinking a lot to go much anyway.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 13, 2008)

Stacy, there are lots of illnesses out there that we non-medical people know nothing whatsoever about until one or more of them affect us or someone we know well. If that kind of swelling goes on too long, it can actually cause wounds in the skin of your feet or ankles, and healing will be difficult, because it seems that your circulation is affected. Have you been tested for diabetes?

Please don't wait - you need to see a doctor right away. The ER would be best - a clinic will probably just send you there anyway. As others have said, this is not something to put off. It can be very serious and the longer you put it off, the harder it can be to treat.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 13, 2008)

149/96 is way, way to high I take three meds to control my BP mine has been high since I was a teenager. That kind of swelling is bad. Good lord girl you been thru enough and all the stress you have been going to is not helping at all that stress may be contributing to the high BP as well.  
You need to make some drastic changes in every aspect of yout life and you need to do it ASAP this kind of stuff is killing you. I swear to GOD I think I need to come down there and kick some a**.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I have been going about 5 times a day, more if I drink more. I haven't been too thirsty lately and not drinking a lot to go much anyway.


Stacy,
I went often, but your kidneys  do many things and one of the important things is to clean you body of toxins..If they cannot do this they will shut down and you will end up like me..Please honey get help soon.I don't want to scare you but i want you out of danger and safe.
cj


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 14, 2008)

Stacy, I'm sure you don't really need one more person telling you to go to the doctor - but could I just make an observation about what remarkable, caring people populate this board? I've never seen anything like it. Kudos to you all for being so kind and compassionate. And the best part? It is all genuine. We are all so fortunate to be a part of DC. And Stacy? Go to the doctor tomorrow - or you'll have Uncle Bob, Kadesma, Babetoo,GotGarlic, JPMgrew, and a whole bunch of others (including me) to answer to!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 14, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Stacy,
> I went often, but your kidneys do many things and one of the important things is to clean you body of toxins..If they cannot do this they will shut down and you will end up like me..Please honey get help soon.I don't want to scare you but i want you out of danger and safe.
> cj


  I think what Kades said should scare the crap out of you, you are in such a weakened state due to all the things you have been going thru your body can't heal it's self and yes you need to get rid of the toxins and the toxic people. I can not say it enough times that stress is a killer and you have been thru more then is humanly possible. Honestly I don't know how you can tolerate so much, most people would have had a nervous break down by now. I am dead serious things have got to change right now because now your body is telling you it really can't take much more before you go down with really serious problems that can not be fixed with a simple pill.Every organ in your body is shutting down. Not to mention your mental health has been over taxed for a long, long time to the point you can't even tell how bad it is and don't really want to do much about it. Please get the edema fixed and then fix your mind and get some support to bring you back to a healthy strong independant women it's not too late and get your life to a place where you can be happy. You are still young enough to have a great and happy long life. We are all here and if you want to make a clean break I have some neat web sites where you can get jobs on ranches and resorts and get room and board plus pay to get you on your feet and learn on your own with our support how to get rid of years and years of emotional baggage and become the happy person you deserve to be. Again this has been building up for a long time and now you are paying the price because all you have been thru is now hitting you hard. 
Remember ( You are the Master of your own Destiny)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 14, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Stacy, I'm sure you don't really need one more person telling you to go to the doctor - but could I just make an observation about what remarkable, caring people populate this board? I've never seen anything like it. Kudos to you all for being so kind and compassionate. And the best part? It is all genuine. We are all so fortunate to be a part of DC. And Stacy? Go to the doctor tomorrow - or you'll have Uncle Bob, Kadesma, Babetoo,GotGarlic, JPMgrew, and a whole bunch of others (including me) to answer to!


  You are so right Karen I always tell people how genuinely wonderful this place is. It is full of the nicest most caring people on the planet and I must say the admins make sure it stays that way. The advice is always right on because so many of us are not exactly spring chickens there is an incredible amount of experience here whether it's cooking or life or pets etc. Such a wealth of knowledge and experience. All of us have been through one thing or another in life good and bad. Are you hearing me Stacy?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

the swelling is gone on the right and the left is down dramatically. niece told me to eat some watermelon, natural diuretic, for the time being, just to relieve the discomfort and to help my knee "until i drag uncooperative butt to the doctor"
i know i need to go, i just have a thing about going, spending the money and finding nothing wrong. it has happened too many times to me and dh that it's hard to do it. if it continues, i will go friday. if it gets worse, i will go to er.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2008)

in my experience, pitting edema just does not go away.  PLEASE go to a doctor today.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 14, 2008)

get an edema pump .. it goes on your legs and helps circulation ..
most insurance co. pay for it ..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2008)

Stacy, you might want to read up on pitting edema: 


Edema (Pitting and Non-Pitting Edema) Causes, Diagnosis, Symptoms, and Treatment on MedicineNet.com
MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia: Swelling


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 14, 2008)

I really don't think this is something you should be waiting on. I know it is hard to have to pay for it, and you worry that it ends up all for nothing, but I don't think this is going to be one of those for nothing times. Plus, a lot of doctors will tell you it is best for them in diagnosing when you come in in the middle of the symptoms as opposed to after they have gone away or settled down.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 14, 2008)

Mav is right. Please don't wait.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2008)

tg, if you insist on waiting, hang upside down by your ankles. 

you'll eventually get a really big forehead.

GO TO THE DOCTOR!!!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 14, 2008)

Who told you to drink all that water? You just might be killing yourself. Better talk to an informed doctor pretty quick, and I mean up to date informed.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 14, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> the swelling is gone on the right and the left is down dramatically. niece told me to eat some watermelon, natural diuretic, for the time being, just to relieve the discomfort and to help my knee "until i drag uncooperative butt to the doctor"
> i know i need to go, i just have a thing about going, spending the money and finding nothing wrong. it has happened too many times to me and dh that it's hard to do it. if it continues, i will go friday. if it gets worse, i will go to er.


 

if you will go and then follow through on whatever doc. says, i will go and get shots in my knees for arthritis. fair enough?

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> the swelling is gone on the right and the left is down dramatically. niece told me to eat some watermelon, natural diuretic, for the time being, just to relieve the discomfort and to help my knee "until i drag uncooperative butt to the doctor"
> i know i need to go, i just have a thing about going, spending the money and finding nothing wrong. it has happened too many times to me and dh that it's hard to do it. if it continues, i will go friday. if it gets worse, i will go to er.



Sorry Stacy, but, this is no longer a matter of whether you want to or not, going in the past and it's something or not...this is so NOT normal it's not even funny.  If I were closer I would come over there and you would see how angry I am getting...and I would put you in the car and take you myself!!!!!  My ankles tend to swell when I stand a lot as I've sprained both of them in the past - but seriously...it's not even close!!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 15, 2008)

Stacy, I'll bet you had no idea just how much the people on this board care for you! You have lots of brothers and sisters (big and little) who are not going to leave you alone on this until everyone knows you are all right. Everyone here is grief-stricken over Katie's news about Buck right now and we are perhaps a little over-protective.  Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 20, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Truthfully, I have been taking beta blockers for palpitations for 3 years now and had nothing to do withbp. In the last few months, my bp has been way for me. Got up to 149/96, and that was ON the beta's. The sub said "no those numbers are great!!" I'm scared to think of what it would have been off of them. He checked my foot and said, nope, not heart failure {?} and he changed me to the Coreg and I have only had a few days that it went up.
> That was....a little over a month, so, it hasn't been long.
> 
> Ok, don't say anything about the unpedicured toes!!


 
Stacy, I have been thinking about you. Have you gone to the doctors yet. Is everything alright?  Did you already post and I missed it? Hoping all is well. JoAnn


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

No, I haven't
I won't go into the whole lengthy tale of it, but, my cardio doesn't have openings until late next week, they won't refer me to another, a regular dr will just refer me to the same place around here and then cost twice as much again.
Not to worry, if any trouble, will go to ER. Thank you for asking!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

OK, went to ER.
Edema: From my weight and sitting too long then being on feet too long. I have to start small begin excersising and get back down to normal weight, a big task ahead!!!
Will need to change my beta blocker back because heart palps have come back.
Now, on the rest of it. Seems I am depressed, not sleeping and it is all causing severe anxiety which is causing the chest pain and gasping on occasion. I am going to have to make an appointment with normal MD and go from there on getting weight down and anti depressed
You know, I forgot about this thread until Joann bumped it and just now saw some of the posts.
Bucky= LOL
David C, I just tend to drink water all day. What else is good? 
MexicanKaren, I absolutely love everyone here, even Bucky,lol and I know everyone means well, even when griping at me. That is why I love my cyber family so much. We all care so much about each other. It's really nice!! 
Now, get off my butt!! I went and I'm ok, except, the vampires came 3 different times to get blood to check enzymes, took chest xray and 2 EKG's, all came back good! So, I feel SO much better and am forced to really think about "what if" and fix my body NOW!!

Oh yeah and it is not fun finding out that I am allergic to Morphine, AFTER it has been administered!!
I thought she had done kilt mah!! Lord, the nurse even freaked out. She told me it might burn a little at the injection, yeah, then up my are and into my chest. Burn "a little"? OMG, I was on fire and SO much pain!! I just about broke my teeth gritting and my wrist is sore from holding the bed rail!! Lord have mercy, I NEVER want go through that again!! WHEW, what a day. I'm ready to sleep for 24 hours, or long!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm no doctor young lady, but........! Lately in the news there have been reports about drinking too much water and that being harmful. So....... that is the reason I suggested an up to date physician about all this stuff. Let us know when the first ten pounds are off! Go for it!


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2008)

hey Stacy....
buy yourself a nice digicam and go outside in search for motives.. I'm sure that will work - it did with me ;o)

So they checked everything with your heart and your kidneys is allright?


----------



## babetoo (Jun 21, 2008)

i am so glad you went to e.r. what they told you weight etc are long term solutions. 

did they suggest any meds or methods to get edema down NOW?

That would me my first concern. 

be glad you are allergic to morphine. i took it for fractured food. was addicted to it in six weeks. man is it painful to quit taking it. 

take care of yourself and let me know all the er doc said, please.

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm proud of you, Stacy!!! Perhaps your regular doc will prescribe an antidepressant to help you get past this current rough patch...then, as you start to feel better, you'll find it easier to exercise and get the weight off. Weight gain is a major symptom of depression. Hope you follow through with your primary care doctor soon and start down the road to recovery. (So now, I'm guessing we're going to start nagging you about seeing the other doctor...) But it is because we care about you, you know that.  I'm  astounded by the level of genuine compassion here.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> I'm no doctor young lady, but........! Lately in the news there have been reports about drinking too much water and that being harmful. So....... that is the reason I suggested an up to date physician about all this stuff. Let us know when the first ten pounds are off! Go for it!


I will be sure to let them know about my water intake. Any suggestions on what else to drink that will quench the thirst but not be bad?

No suggestions on edema except to get up sooner and not stay on feet so long until I'm excersising better.

Did not check kidneys or liver, will talk to regular about all that. Thanks for your concern though, will keep going on this one.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2008)

Bravo!!! Glad you went to the ER !!!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 21, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I will be sure to let them know about my water intake. Any suggestions on what else to drink that will quench the thirst but not be bad?
> 
> No suggestions on edema except to get up sooner and not stay on feet so long until I'm excersising better.
> 
> Did not check kidneys or liver, will talk to regular about all that. Thanks for your concern though, will keep going on this one.


 
i am assuming you have been tested for diabetes. if not, why not. ask them for test. excessive thirst is one big symptom. will also affect kidneys and liver. be assertive , dear girl and demand both a short term and a long term solution. 

babe


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I will be sure to let them know about my water intake. Any suggestions on what else to drink that will quench the thirst but not be bad?
> 
> No suggestions on edema except to get up sooner and not stay on feet so long until I'm excersising better.
> 
> Did not check kidneys or liver, will talk to regular about all that. Thanks for your concern though, will keep going on this one.


Stacy,
continue with the water, when you are told your drinking to much it's the ones who are consuming massive amounts, they are talking about.....3-4 8 oz glasses will not hurt you..You reduce water when a doctor tells you to..I've had to watch now and then but mostly I'm fine..so many of us with kidney failure do have to measure and keep track, so far for me no. So drink your water Soda's and no sugar junk is just that junk..Your body will do better with water
cj


----------



## babetoo (Jun 21, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I will be sure to let them know about my water intake. Any suggestions on what else to drink that will quench the thirst but not be bad?
> 
> No suggestions on edema except to get up sooner and not stay on feet so long until I'm excersising better.
> 
> Did not check kidneys or liver, will talk to regular about all that. Thanks for your concern though, will keep going on this one.


 

i was thinking about you while cleaning up the kitchen. addressing your question about other things you can drink. everything you drink contributes to edema. not just water, but coke, coffee, any kind of drink and many kinds of food. if you are drinking tons of water on top of those sources, you could very well be getting to much. i believe they call it water intoxication. 

try to really ascess your fluid intake and tell us how many oz you are getting. 

not preaching to you, dear heart, but sometimes drs. don't take the time to really get to the core of the problem. 

babe


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2008)

Jeeze, what a story. I'm relieved to hear you're getting treatment. Take care of yourself and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> OK, went to ER.
> Edema: From my weight and sitting too long then being on feet too long. I have to start small begin excersising and get back down to normal weight, a big task ahead!!!
> Will need to change my beta blocker back because heart palps have come back.
> Now, on the rest of it. Seems I am depressed, not sleeping and it is all causing severe anxiety which is causing the chest pain and gasping on occasion. I am going to have to make an appointment with normal MD and go from there on getting weight down and anti depressed


Good for you for going to check this out. And I think it was very good news, although the task ahead seems daunting.

Since your circulation seems to be causing the edema, perhaps you could try yoga. It sort of centers around stretching and balance. Stretching is awesome for getting your circulation going. At first, it may look like it isn't strenuous enough to do any good but I promise it does. Also, there is little risk of injury. You can get a DVD anywhere and do it at home and you will be surprised at the results.

Also, maybe set a little timer or alarm on your computer at work that will remind you to stretch and get up for a few minutes every half hour or so. Massaging your feet and legs with long, firm strokes that start at your foot and go up toward your heart will help get that pooling fluid moving again, too.  

I don't know how much weight you have to lose but don't think about the total amount. It can seem overwhelming. Just start today and take it one day at a time. Focus on increasing your activity level and keep lower calorie foods on hand. You can do this Stacy. Heck, you've tackled waaay harder things in your life and come out on top. My money is on you, girlfriend!!!


----------



## cara (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Did not check kidneys or liver, will talk to regular about all that. Thanks for your concern though, will keep going on this one.




funny medical system you have over there 
did you get the results of the blood tests? Are they all right?

Try pineapple, asparagus, apricots, stinging-nettle-tea, onions or rice, the should work against the edema..
You find compression hosiery over there in your shops? They do really help.
Make contrast baths (? = warma nd cold).

do you get Bach Flowers in the states? Or schuessler salts?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

My fluid intake really isn't much. I drink 1-2 16oz bottles of water at work, depends on how much I work in the shop, when at home, I will drink 1 12oz can of mt dew or sunkist, then, IF I'm thirsty when I go to bed, I will pour a 6 oz glass of V-8 splash. That is it. I only drink when I'm thirsty, that is what I meant, not that I drink a lot. It may be a couple of hours before I'm thirsty after the last drink.

cara, no, I didn't get results, the only thing they looked at were the enzymes for any kind of heart failure. 

I don't feel like I got adequately checked. I just don't understand the diagnosis he gave. The gasping every 5 minutes just doesn't fit. What I'm talking about on the gasping, it's not a "I can't breathe" gasp. You know after you've been crying, you have that gasp that kinda smooths your breathing again? That is what I am still doing. I don't have the pain, but, I still have pressure on left side, across should blades and down left arm to about my elbo. Left leg still feels tight. I don't understand, but, I guess I will wait and see what happens when I get my Verapamil back. Maybe that is all I need, I don't know. Seems It wouldn't have taken almost 6 weeks for side affects to show up on a new med, but, I'm not a Dr.

Just remembered a few things. The entry nurse checked the pitting, the Dr. did not. He never even touched or looked at my foot or leg. Just said "that could be from standing, my calves are tight right now cause I've been on my feet here since 2 am." ?? What?? Also, because I wake up a few times a night, I go right back to sleep, I also will take a nap on my days off, I must be exhausted and that is causing a lot of the stress??? WHAT??? And why did they need 3 sets of blood samples? First one was 6 tubes, one hour later was 3, one hour after that one was 2. why, they just said they have to check for certain enzymes. So, why does it take that much blood to check?? Also, why was 2 EKG's necessary? And a chest xray done to check for Pneumonia??? I'm not SICK!!!
I'm sorry. Now that I've been talking to DH and he's asking "why " on some things, I'm wondering why after the fact.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 22, 2008)

Stacy, I think someone else might have asked but did they do a good blood work up? Electrolytes and all that included? Potassium - If you haven't had a good blood work up please get it done. Potassium can be a problem with these duritics - my doctor told me to start taking an over the counter potassium pill once a day - be careful - too much can be as dangerous as too little. I bought a bottle of 100 ea 595 Potassium Gluconate and after only a very few days I can tell a difference. Like I said, I'm no physician but I have learned to trust mine. He in no uncertain terms told me to get 25 pounds off and do it in steady but prompt order - this just the other day when he said potassium. I should really get off 35 pounds and we both know it but he said that 25 would make him happy. I'm 5'7" and should be no more than 160 and I'm at 195 - isn't good for diabetes, blood pressure, and anything else one can think of. 

Good luck! D

Good luck


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

as far as I know, he only checked for enzymes, that is what he said he was checking.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you call the ER and ask some of those questions?  I'd give it a try.
You need answers.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## cara (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> And why did they need 3 sets of blood samples? First one was 6 tubes, one hour later was 3, one hour after that one was 2. why, they just said they have to check for certain enzymes. So, why does it take that much blood to check??



that's why I thought they did a complete blood screening...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Can you call the ER and ask some of those questions?  I'd give it a try.
> You need answers.
> 
> Take care of yourself!



I think a better approach would be to call the family doctor and have him contact the ER and get all the blood test, as well as other test, results. He will probably be able to do it more easily, and TG needs to discuss all this with him anyway.

A CBC (complete blood count) is SOP in the ER and should, at a minimum, be one of the tests that were done. If not, contact your doctor and ask him to send you a lab form so you can get the blood testing done before your doctor visit; otherwise, you will probably be given one at that visit, but if he has the results right then, you can make decisions about what to do next without further waiting.

Good luck.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

Cara, you asked an important question about the peculiar health care system in the US - people in the US are led to believe that it is the best in the world - NOT. Here's the World Health Organization rankings - USA is #37.
The World Health Organization's ranking of the world's health systems

 I worked on the policy side of this system my whole career - doctors in the US are currently overwhelmed by paperwork and insurance company rules/restrictions and concerns about liability. And the medical training system is SO paternalistic. They do not like to be questioned. Sounds like your ER doc did a pretty poor job of informing you, and helping you understand what is going on. If they took that much blood, they have got to be checking for more than enzymes. Will they send the results to your primary care doctor?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

I can go get copies of all the tests next Friday, at least, I should be able to since it' mine, right? I will call tomorrow.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

Stacy, the state law where I worked (in Oregon) says that medical records are NOT the property of the patient, but the property of the provider (like business records.) But the provider is obligated to provide you a copy (for a fee, if they want to charge you one). Docs are reluctant to provide you with blood test results because they are afraid you won't know how to interpret the results...duh. Why don't they help you do that??? OK, I will climb down off my soap box now..............


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

I will call tomorrow and see. My sister got hers before from same hospital.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 22, 2008)

Stacy, you have a right to copies of your blood and other test results. In Texas, you have paid for them and you have a right to them. You don't own your chart that includes your doctor's notes, but most docs will let you look at them. You should go to your docs office and get copies of every test you have ever had with that doctor. This is just being a pro-active patient. All you have to say to them is that you want to keep copies at home so that in case you have an emergency or need to see a specialist, you will have a folder available for any doc to look at. I have all of my test results and the ones for my kids and I take them any time I have to see a doctor. Lots of people do that - it's not unusual. Also, in the case of blood tests, the lab report will say what your result was and then say what a normal range is for that particular test so you can tell at a glance what tests were out of the normal range.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm calling my cardiologist tomorrow and making sure I can get in there. The pain is still here and now my leg is pitting too. I just feel bad all over.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

Good advice, Terry. Thanks for adding to what I said.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Cara, you asked an important question about the peculiar health care system in the US - people in the US are led to believe that it is the best in the world - NOT. Here's the World Health Organization rankings - USA is #37.
> The World Health Organization's ranking of the world's health systems



Actually, I think people are told that health care in the U.S. is the best in the world - not the health-care SYSTEM.  That is, if you have good insurance and/or can pay for it. Certainly the entire system needs an overhaul.



MexicoKaren said:


> And the medical training system is SO paternalistic. They do not like to be questioned.



From my point of view working in a medical school, this is somewhat outdated information. I was in the hospital four times last year and much of my care was provided by residents who were overseen by members of my own doctors' practices. They were perfectly willing to listen to me and address my concerns. I kept a notebook in my room of all doctor visits, what they said, what tests I had, what questions occurred to me after they had left, etc.

The big problem I see is that people don't seem to think they *can* question the doctor. If the doc doesn't like to be questioned, find another one. I know that's usually not possible in the ER - I'm talking about care after the ER.

The best advice I can give in this situation is, if it's at all possible, see doctors who are affiliated with an academic medical center and/or medical school. They are up on all the latest - they have to be, since they're teaching the next generation.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, GG, here we are off-topic (my fault) and I'll briefly respond by saying that I agree that younger doctors are better at patient communication (I also worked for a medical school/academic health center before I retired 2-1/2 years ago). I understand your distinction between the care and the system, but I am not sure I agree.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 22, 2008)

I like my doctor because she doesn't mind being questioned, instead she just either explains it or checks into it first so she knows the information she is giving me is right. It is why I stick with her.

I have questioned just about every doctor I have been under the care of, and so far none of them seem to mind being questioned, having to explain things, or even offering me the opportunity for a second opinion. The exception is the ER doctors, they certainly do not like being questioned, especially by the nurses. That attitude has even led to a couple of dangerous situations for me when I was in the ER for chest pains.

The biggest problem I see with doctors today is that they are simply overwhelmed between numbers of patients and insurance headaches, I don't think it is fair I blame that on them. But that is the case where I am at, and the coverage I have. I don't get to see my cardiologist for three months, every other cardiologist and heart surgeon I have talked to says that is too long and inadequate follow up and care. I could blame the doctor, or I could realize that he is overwhelmed and therefore choose to go to another cardiologist that is not so overwhelmed with no hard feelings about having to do so.

Where you are in the country also seems to effect the quality of care and access to good doctors, so peoples experiences can vary wildly for great to ok to poor. So Karen may have a bad experience in a teaching hospital but GG could have great experiences in a teaching hospital. And so on and so forth...


----------



## Essiebunny (Jun 22, 2008)

If you are carrying that much water, make an appointment with a cardiologist as soon as possible. You will be evaluated and put on the proper meds to help your problem. If you wait, it will probably become more of a problem.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> If you are carrying that much water, make an appointment with a cardiologist as soon as possible. You will be evaluated and put on the proper meds to help your problem. If you wait, it will probably become more of a problem.


 
The "sub" cardiologist told me it was okay 7 weeks ago. But, I am going to call my regular one tomorrow. I'm on heart meds already, but, he changed them and that could account for the pain, but, the edema was going on before, prompting the visit in the first place.


----------



## simplicity (Jun 23, 2008)

texasgirl, I've stayed out of this thread because I know little about edema. I am reading the posts. I am concerned.

All the best!


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 23, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Ok, way off topic, but, I'm tired of looking online and getting nowhere.
> The last couple of months, I have had Edema. Substitute Cardiologist looked at my leg and said it was nothing. here's the thing, I can put my finger to it and leave a hollow for about 5 minutes or longer. I don't have ankles, I have cankles!! They are getting painful to walk on. Doesn't matter if I sit or walk all day, it's the same. I changed my shoes, the same. I don't eat salt and I drink water all day. Plus, I "glisten" a bit at work, since, the dept is in the shop. I have trouble sleeping more and more from cramps. I feel bloated all the time now, everyday. My clothes are not fitting and the almost overnight weight gain is ticking me off
> I've already gotten a Thyroid slide done, so, it's not that.
> 
> Does anyone have any proven home remedies for this??



go see a kidney doctor. check kidneys and heart.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 23, 2008)

Once again dear lady, Get thee hince to a good internist who has no fear of ordering a complete blood work up and in directing you to appropriate specialists as needed. None of us are qualified to offer medical advice and that includes me! The gist of everything said is as LT just said, qualified specialists but start with your personal physician. If that person is unconcerned about these situations then please quickly find another. !


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 23, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> Once again dear lady, Get thee hince to a good internist who has no fear of ordering a complete blood work up and in directing you to appropriate specialists as needed. None of us are qualified to offer medical advice and that includes me! The gist of everything said is as LT just said, qualified specialists but start with your personal physician. If that person is unconcerned about these situations then please quickly find another. !



yeqah i called momma and she said to see doctors asap for kidneys and heart. Momma has her medical degree. 27 years of XP with ICU and what not.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

I am going to Cardio, mine, on friday morning. I will tell him what all is going on and the nurse was going to have all the tests that were done saturday brought up too. He's a good doc too. He listens and is slow and takes his time with you. Not hey how ya doin, good good, see you next time. lol. I am wondering on the kidney thing. Today I started having a really sharp pain, enough to stop me in my tracks for about 15 seconds. It has only happened about 3 times today and it just comes and then goes, like nothing. But, I know, I will be talking to dr about all of it. He may send me to someone or tell me to go to regular doctor, but, I want my meds changed anyways and my swelling looked at. It did finally go down, just to come back up by yesterday, lol.


----------



## cara (Jun 26, 2008)

Stacy, that don't sound good.... please take care of you!!


----------



## jabbur (Jun 26, 2008)

Stacy, are you still having the sharp pain?   I hope things go well with your appointment Friday.  I'm concerned about your kidneys and your heart.  The pressure across your shoulder could be signs of heart attack.  Women have more subtle symptoms and different ones from men when it comes to heart attacks.  Before your appointment, sit down and write out all your symptoms, your questions, your concerns.  Try to put things in chronolgical order as best you can.  When you first noticed, how things changed over time etc.  This will help you to give the doctor a clearer picture of what has been going on.  Sometimes, docs will ask you a question and then latch onto the first thing you say as the major problem and not pay attention to whatelse you say.  They may jump in with conclusions without having heard everything that is important.  That is why writing things down will help.  You can even hand this to the doctor to read.  He'll probably be able to get a better picture that way and won't be as likely to interupt as when he's listening to you talk.  I worked as an RN for 25 years half of them in doctor's offices so I know how they are with patients.  Don't be afraid to stop them if you aren't finished or don't understand.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

no pain today, must have been just upset stomach or something.
going to cardio tomorrow. My main thing right now is the pitting. it's back . it goes away by sunday after being off for3 days and resting, then, by wednesday, back up again.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 26, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> no pain today, must have been just upset stomach or something.
> going to cardio tomorrow. My main thing right now is the pitting. it's back . it goes away by sunday after being off for3 days and resting, then, by wednesday, back up again.


 You also want to rule out panic attacks. With all the garbage you have been thru you may be developing them. I used to get terrible panic/anxiety attacks which can include tightening in the shoulders and neck trouble breathing as you are starting to hyper ventilate and many other symptoms however Edema is not one of them. Once they rule out all the other stuff then see if that might be part of the the problem.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 26, 2008)

It sounds like it's a circulation problem in your legs.  If they are swelling that bad after being up on them for 3 days then when you can elevate them for 3 days the swelling goes down, seems like your body can't get the blood back to your heart while standing.  You may need to get some special stockings to wear.  At any rate, be sure to let the doc know everything then let us know what he says.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

yeap, gonna tell him everything. he'll probably think i'm a hypocondriac,lol


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 27, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> yeap, gonna tell him everything. he'll probably think i'm a hypocondriac,lol


You go, girl! Just think of it as really getting your money's worth! But remember, we want a full report back on what he says. And if he tries that hypochondriac crap, you just send him to us and we'll set him straight!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 27, 2008)

Just finished reading all this. 
Good luck today at the DR and I really hope you get some answers!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep us updated TG.. I'll be thinking about you today.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, nothing medically wrong to blame for the edema. He said that some people just retain and don't have anything wrong and that of course, would be me. lol
He got all the test  results from Saturday and went over them with me. It was tested for all kinds of stuff, enzymes, electrolytes... I can't remember it all, lol, but, there is no sign of disease anywhere. what we are going to do now is change my meds again. He put me on a diuretic,  Triam/HCTZ, a form of Dyazide. It is suppose help with the palps too. I personally think this is the cause of the chest pain. If that alone doesn't get rid of the fluid and palps, he gave me a prescription of my Verapamil to take also. 
So, I'm good, scared me, but, I guess it's good I did. At least I know there isn't anything wrong now. lol thanks for your concern!!


----------



## cara (Jun 27, 2008)

cara said:


> Try pineapple, asparagus, apricots, stinging-nettle-tea, onions or rice, the should work against the edema..
> You find compression hosiery over there in your shops? They do really help.
> Make contrast baths (? = warma nd cold).
> 
> do you get Bach Flowers in the states? Or schuessler salts?




you should try some of this...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 28, 2008)

How bout those leg exercisers? The ones you wrap around your legs down by the ankles and a pump inflates and deflates them? It is supposed to help keep the swelling down and help with circulation, but I have no idea if they are available outside of the hospital.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 28, 2008)

i will have to check on that!! thanks for the idea!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, TG. I'm glad you went to the doctor and got fairly good news  

If you can't find the automatic leg compression machine outside the hospital, your doctor may be able to arrange one for you. The compression stockings someone mentioned will help, too. I used those last year for a similar condition, although we figured out the cause of mine. You can get them at a pharmacy. Good luck.


----------

